# Catch problem



## Az Turnings (Mar 12, 2017)

so I am currently trying to finish the inside of a 15" ish African sumac bowl. I am using a sorby hd bowl scraper and keep getting catches. I have the tool placed at center if not a hair above and have been still getting same results! Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## ColWA (Mar 12, 2017)

OK, no one else has answered so here goes.
Rest as close to cutting surface as possible.
Handle up & nose pointing down. Unless it is negative rake then level with centre.
Scraper nice & sharp. 
What size scraper are you using ? 
HTH
Col

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 13, 2017)

ColWA said:


> OK, no one else has answered so here goes.
> Rest as close to cutting surface as possible.
> Handle up & nose pointing down. Unless it is negative rake then level with centre.
> Scraper nice & sharp.
> ...


Awesome thanks for the pointers, I gave up for the night so I'll try again tomorrow. I believe it is a 1 1/2" wide scraper and about 5/8"thick


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Mar 13, 2017)

Also..... I've had to do this a lot. I'd get frustrated, and frustrated.... cause it kept catching on the same spot. I just needed to step back, and take another approach at it, but beginning with the same approach. #1 Is the scraper sharp? #2 What speed am I at? #3 How am I attacking this piece? #etc...etc. Now...as I position myself, I begin to proceed....slowly.....very slowly. Begin by barely hearing and feeling....tick tick tick tick tick......you're taking a little off. It may sound slow, but it's going to save your sanity as well as the piece that your working on. Progress more.... tick tick tick.scraaaaaape tick tick tick scraaape....etc.....until you've edged in enough to just here.....scraaaaaaaaaaaaaaape!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 13, 2017)

Blake, is it possible you're presenting too much cutting edge of your scraper into the wood. I've found that more than a 1/4" of material being removed with a scraper type tool will promote chatter, thus a catch is in the works. 

You could always bring it over to the Sowest side, and I could help you with it. Also, is this the large deep bowl that was cored at WoodCraft?. If so, it might need the help from a steady rest. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2017)

Col has good advise, try playing with the angle of the scraper as he describes. If you don't have a negative rake scraper, lay a sharp skew chisel on it's side and use it as a scraper, I use them a lot like this for final smoothing... Oh yea, make sure to post a picture when it's done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 13, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Blake, is it possible you're presenting too much cutting edge of your scraper into the wood. I've found that more than a 1/4" of material being removed with a scraper type tool will promote chatter, thus a catch is in the works.
> 
> You could always bring it over to the Sowest side, and I could help you with it. Also, is this the large deep bowl that was cored at WoodCraft?. If so, it might need the help from a steady rest. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Yeah Jerry it's that bowl. I'd love some help with it if you'd be willing! I'm off all week so you tell me what day works best!


----------

